# NAVAL - ATLETICO CP FREE BET



## markvighan (Feb 29, 2012)

After they won with 1-0 result in last stage played against Arouca, Atletico CP team travel to Estadio Municipal Jose Bento Pessoa to meet team Naval in the 21 round in Liga de Honra of Portugal. Only two points is difference between the two teams, Atletico CP is on 5th position with 30 points after 8 games won, 6 draws and 6 defeats while Naval is on 4th position with 32 points and recorded so far 8 games won, 8 draws and 4 defeats. Estoril lead this league with 44 points but Atletico CP and Naval can catch the 2nd position and they can promote in this season. So far none of the two teams scored to much, so Atletico CP scored 19 goals and conceded 21 goals while Naval scored 23 goals and conceded 18 goals. 
Verdict -> Both Teams to Score NO


----------

